# Contributory Parent Visa Questions



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

The DIBP website lists the following are acceptable for a contributing parents visa

However they do not have the birth certificate although they are trying for the same but as it’s a 60 year old case, even the hospitals where they were born have closed down

Identity documents

Provide one of the following:
a birth certificate showing the names of both parents
identification pages of a family book showing the names of both parents
identification pages of an identification document issued by the government
identification pages of a court-issued document that proves your identity
identification pages of a family census register.


Will Aadhaar Card an Indian national identity card issued by the Government suffice ? ( item 3)

What is a family book ? (item 2)

If I can get an affidavit sworn before a magistrate in the court, will that suffice( item 4)

I still have more then a year, but wanted to make sure that they have all papers ready in time ( My phobia for complete paperwork)

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> The DIBP website lists the following are acceptable for a contributing parents visa
> 
> However they do not have the birth certificate although they are trying for the same but as it’s a 60 year old case, even the hospitals where they were born have closed down
> 
> ...


Aadhaar Cards should do the job. A family book is where the family tree is recorded - it's usual in China, called a hukou.

Item 4 should also work, but I must admit I'd probably try and get both that and the Aadhaar cards. Better chances of no delays. 

But you might like to try and contact DHA and see if they can answer you: [email protected]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Aadhaar Cards should do the job. A family book is where the family tree is recorded - it's usual in China, called a hukou.
> 
> Item 4 should also work, but I must admit I'd probably try and get both that and the Aadhaar cards. Better chances of no delays.
> 
> But you might like to try and contact DHA and see if they can answer you: [email protected]


Thanks 

Really appreciate it

You have been a life saver as always

Will email DIBP and ask for clarification 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

How do I make the secondary payments ?

My parents would like to do it from India from their own savings

In that case, no credit or debit card will have a limit of 100,000 AUD for a single transaction
Even if The entire amount is freely available in the bank account 

Can it be sent by a wire transfer or a bank draft payable in Australia ?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> How do I make the secondary payments ?
> 
> My parents would like to do it from India from their own savings
> 
> ...


Contacting DHA should give you the answer. They might be able to pay by bank draft from an Indian bank in rupees, payable to the Australian High Commission in New Delhi.

Otherwise, using an FX service to transfer the funds to your account might be a good option, and then you could pay in Australia.

Try calling the Parent Visa Centre (1800 180 303) or emailing [email protected]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Aadhaar Cards should do the job. A family book is where the family tree is recorded - it's usual in China, called a hukou.
> 
> Item 4 should also work, but I must admit I'd probably try and get both that and the Aadhaar cards. Better chances of no delays.
> 
> But you might like to try and contact DHA and see if they can answer you: [email protected]


I had mailed them and asked for the clarification on whether passport and Aadhaar card is sufficient in lieu of Birth certificate 

This is the reply I got

Thank you for your email, yes that will be sufficient to lodge your application.

Is it a clear YES or it is just sufficient to lodge the application, but the final decision will be taken by the CO ?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> I had mailed them and asked for the clarification on whether passport and Aadhaar card is sufficient in lieu of Birth certificate
> 
> This is the reply I got
> 
> ...


I'd take it as sufficient to meet the CO's needs - however, generally, the staff are well-trained enough to understand that they can't (ever) say yes on the CO's behalf - that decision will always rest with them. Even if they know it will be fine. 

So even if they are familiar with the requirements for Parent Visas, and they're sure it will be ok, they shouldn't give a definitive yes! (which is why you got an "Ok to lodge' rather than a "yes, it meets the CO's needs". 

Parent Visa staff tend to be a bit more relaxed, more experienced and are at a slightly higher level than many other processing staff for other visas. You're less likely to have any issues, as generally they know very well what they are doing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> I'd take it as sufficient to meet the CO's needs - however, generally, the staff are well-trained enough to understand that they can't (ever) say yes on the CO's behalf - that decision will always rest with them. Even if they know it will be fine.
> 
> So even if they are familiar with the requirements for Parent Visas, and they're sure it will be ok, they shouldn't give a definitive yes! (which is why you got an "Ok to lodge' rather than a "yes, it meets the CO's needs".
> 
> Parent Visa staff tend to be a bit more relaxed, more experienced and are at a slightly higher level than many other processing staff for other visas. You're less likely to have any issues, as generally they know very well what they are doing.



Thanks

Will now move to the next document as this was a major hurdle crossed


I am sure most Indian parents would be facing this problem as birth certificates were not so prevalent about 60 years ago, 
and even if one had got it made, once they got their passport made, it lost all its relevance in the Indian context, so would not have kept It very carefully 

Cheers


----------



## myusername (Mar 28, 2018)

*Contributory parent visa (subclass 143)*

Hi Everyone,

I did some online search across forums and got mixed opinions on the Contributory parent visa (subclass 143). I was wondering if someone could help me with the below queries - 

1. If my parent is in Australia on a visitor visa 600 with "no further stay", Can i apply for 143 or not? Any reference URL would be helpful. I didnt see any such restrictions on the border.gov page.

2.When someone files for 173 then waits for 39 months to get a visa for 2 years and then applies for 143, do they have to wait for another 39 months to get their final decision as I see the processing time for both of them is around 36-39 months.

3.When I add the figures 143 + 173 Upgrade turns out to be more expensive in terms of time and money? Am I missing something

Thanks in advance guys!

Cheers.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> How do I make the secondary payments ?
> 
> My parents would like to do it from India from their own savings
> 
> ...


Won't a forex card work?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myusername said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I did some online search across forums and got mixed opinions on the Contributory parent visa (subclass 143). I was wondering if someone could help me with the below queries -
> 
> ...



3. The DIBP website itself says that 173+ 143 is costly but because the cost is spread over 2 visas, over a period of time, many applicants may opt for that

If you can spare the complete charges + the AOS bond of 10k in a single shot then undoubtedly 143 is the way to go

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> Won't a forex card work?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I doubt any bank would load 100,000 AUD in a single card

Cheers


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I doubt any bank would load 100,000 AUD in a single card
> 
> Cheers


Probably worth checking their sites or contacting them. Have pasted one example below where it shows 100,000 USD as limit per year

https://www.hdfcbank.com/personal/products/cards/prepaid-cards/forexplus-card

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> Probably worth checking their sites or contacting them. Have pasted one example below where it shows 100,000 USD as limit per year
> 
> https://www.hdfcbank.com/personal/products/cards/prepaid-cards/forexplus-card
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks

Anyways I am atleast 3 years away from the actual VAC2 payment which is 100,000 AUD
This is just an academic exercise at the moment

Hopefully TransferWise will setup shop by that time

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...cial-requirement-for-families-of-new-migrants

New rules introduced quietly

Cheers


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...cial-requirement-for-families-of-new-migrants
> 
> New rules introduced quietly
> 
> Cheers


Omg...Lot of people are not going to like it

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> I'd take it as sufficient to meet the CO's needs - however, generally, the staff are well-trained enough to understand that they can't (ever) say yes on the CO's behalf - that decision will always rest with them. Even if they know it will be fine.
> 
> So even if they are familiar with the requirements for Parent Visas, and they're sure it will be ok, they shouldn't give a definitive yes! (which is why you got an "Ok to lodge' rather than a "yes, it meets the CO's needs".
> 
> Parent Visa staff tend to be a bit more relaxed, more experienced and are at a slightly higher level than many other processing staff for other visas. You're less likely to have any issues, as generally they know very well what they are doing.


I was going through the list of documents required for Citizenship for myself, and I noticed that the requirements of birth certificate comes up again

This time there are no alternatives given , as was in the case of the Contributory Parents Visa

Most Parents would be taking the citizenship, and if the birth certificate is a must at that stage, then better to start looking for ways to get it right now and submit it during the 143 also 

Any thoughts if I am correct or Birth certificate is not required even at citizenship stage 

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> I was going through the list of documents required for Citizenship for myself, and I noticed that the requirements of birth certificate comes up again
> 
> This time there are no alternatives given , as was in the case of the Contributory Parents Visa
> 
> ...


Sometimes it just can't be done, but if there is any way at all to get it, best start trying sooner rather than later!

Otherwise, you might find that an SD stating it can't be done, together with a current Passport, 10th cert, Aadhar, might do the trick. 

The best thing may be to drop DHA a message and ask - it must be pretty common.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Sometimes it just can't be done, but if there is any way at all to get it, best start trying sooner rather than later!
> 
> Otherwise, you might find that an SD stating it can't be done, together with a current Passport, 10th cert, Aadhar, might do the trick.
> 
> The best thing may be to drop DHA a message and ask - it must be pretty common.


What is the email Id for citizenship queries ?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> What is the email Id for citizenship queries ?
> 
> Cheers


Can't help you there, sorry.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Can't help you there, sorry.


Let me shoot in the dark with 

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Ferrets (Dec 17, 2015)

abhishekv said:


> Omg...Lot of people are not going to like it
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Really surprised that there doesn't seem to be more discussion on this as it is a bit issue for many parents!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ferrets said:


> Really surprised that there doesn't seem to be more discussion on this as it is a bit issue for many parents!


I presume that those willing to spend 100,000 AUD in Visa fees for the parents, would be above that salary bracket

The idea behind the post was to make the members sensitive that Immigration rules can change overnight 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

To calculate the 2 years Residency in Australia required for sponsorship of Parents Visa, can I use the period I spent on the 457 visa also , or it has to start from the date I got my PR only ?

“ At the time the visa application is made, the sponsor must be a 'settled' Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen. 'Settled' means a person must have been a resident in Australia for a reasonable period, which under policy is usually two years.”

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> To calculate the 2 years Residency in Australia required for sponsorship of Parents Visa, can I use the period I spent on the 457 visa also , or it has to start from the date I got my PR only ?
> 
> “ At the time the visa application is made, the sponsor must be a 'settled' Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen. 'Settled' means a person must have been a resident in Australia for a reasonable period, which under policy is usually two years.”
> 
> Cheers


The requirement is actually that a sponsor be "lawfully resident" in Australia for a reasonable period. But DHA generally interpret that as meaning having had PR for 2 years.

_A person is considered settled *if they are an Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen* who is lawfully resident in Australia for a reasonable period. In normal circumstances, two years is considered to be a reasonable period. Sponsors who have been absent from Australia for extended periods prior to lodging their sponsorship may be required to provide documentary evidence to determine whether the settled requirement is met.
_
See "Settled", here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/brin/defi#index_s

But..."lawfully resident" could be considered by DHA to include time on a 457. Chances are, you'd have to argue with them about this, and the decision would rest with the Case Officer. Normal policy is 2 years PR.

In fact, it is possible to argue that with less than 2 years PR you are "settled". You'd need to be convincing then about having established the centre of your family life, interests and affairs in Australia, AND persuade the Case Officer. But this argument has been successfully used in rare situations with the decision to not accept a shorter "settled" period was appealed. You'd likely need a good MARA agent for this though.

But normally, they will look for 2 years PR as a requirement for Sponsors.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> The requirement is actually that a sponsor be "lawfully resident" in Australia for a reasonable period. But DHA generally interpret that as meaning having had PR for 2 years.
> 
> _A person is considered settled *if they are an Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen* who is lawfully resident in Australia for a reasonable period. In normal circumstances, two years is considered to be a reasonable period. Sponsors who have been absent from Australia for extended periods prior to lodging their sponsorship may be required to provide documentary evidence to determine whether the settled requirement is met.
> _
> ...


Thanks

As it is I spent only about 3-4 months on my 457 and got my PR

So no use fighting with the department over such a short period, although as you pointed out, the department accepting the 457 period is high as technically I am a lawful resident in that period

The only concern is change in the rules in these 3-4 months which I will be delaying my application 
it’s not as if the day they get the PR, my parents are going to fly down and start living here
They will continue to live in India only and This is just a backup plan

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Does the minimum 2 year stay in a 5 year period for a RRV apply in case of 143 visa also ?

Cheers


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes I read somewhere that the stay requirement is applicable for 143 as well. This made think on the fee that is being demanded to secure this visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Is there a specific time limit given for the second instalment payment ?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> Is there a specific time limit given for the second instalment payment ?
> 
> Cheers


Normally just before the visa is granted, (however long that takes) they will ask for it - after all other requirements have been met. If you don't do it within a few weeks of that request, they'll likely ask again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Any idea if the 143 visa application processing actually takes 3 years as it is being shown in the global processing times ?

Is there a chance of getting it earlier as it happens in 189/190 etc, if your documents are impeccable and had happened in my case ?

I have to plan the 100K secondary payment but don’t want to keep that money idle too long 

Has any member posted his experience?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Also the AOS bond has to be given at the time of the payment of the second instalment only ?

From next year I think it’s going to be increased to 21k for both the parents from 14 k presently 

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> Also the AOS bond has to be given at the time of the payment of the second instalment only ?
> 
> From next year I think it’s going to be increased to 21k for both the parents from 14 k presently
> 
> Cheers


Yes, that's right on all counts.

I added information about that increase (and a little information about the increase in the income requirement for sponsor/s too) a couple of weeks ago here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202

It's not cheap that's for sure. Then again, it has been estimated that each parent would (on average) cost the taxpayer maybe $300-400,000 over their lives, or about $3 Billion a year to the taxpayer, so it's a pretty good deal - even if the qualifying period for an Age Pension is extended to 15 years...

Contributory parent visa costs may increase even more! â€” Putt Legal | Immigration Lawyer Perth | Criminal Defence Lawyer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Yes, that's right on all counts.
> 
> I added information about that increase (and a little information about the increase in the income requirement for sponsor/s too) a couple of weeks ago here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202
> 
> ...


This is exactly the sabre rattling that I am worried about

That’s why I am starting the process a year in advance so that all papers are up and ready for submission on the day I become eligible 

I am just sad that I have to allow 120k to lie idle for an indefinite period, which I could have used elsewhere 

Absolutely no clarity whether the 3 years wait is geniuine or a myth like in the case of 189/190 1 year wait

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> This is exactly the sabre rattling that I am worried about
> 
> That’s why I am starting the process a year in advance so that all papers are up and ready for submission on the day I become eligible
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

As I am seeing this parent's visa as very costly and time consuming.

Can't we bring our parent's in long visitor visa. They can travel back to home country and return for early once or in two years once.

As this cost money can be used for tickets and medical insurance.

What are the disadvantages in visitor visa options and what are the advantages of bring them in parent visa.

We are two sons (brother is India) for our parents. Will 50% of children rule will allow me to apply parents visa.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvd said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> As I am seeing this parent's visa as very costly and time consuming.
> 
> ...


You have an option wherein your parents can stay in india even if they are not allowed to travel to Australia due to medical reasons down the line

As I am only son, I don’t have that luxury and so would like to ensure that they are allowed to live in Australia , irrespective of their health

So each person has to take a decision based on individual circumstances

For me the paid visa is ideal as they are in perfect health right now and can easily pass the health test
Moreover we can afford the 100k visa fees without straining our finances

I think your parents pass the balance of family test as I presume you have no sisters

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

While filling form 47 PA, Part H Q55- Details of the family unit aged 18 years or over 

Which family members details will be entered here ?
Brother sister, Parents etc ?
( None are emigrating with them)

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> While filling form 47 PA, Part H Q55- Details of the family unit aged 18 years or over
> 
> Which family members details will be entered here ?
> Brother sister, Parents etc ?
> ...


Members of the applicant's family unit are the applicant's partner, and any dependent children under 23 (of both the applicant and/or partner).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Members of the applicant's family unit are the applicant's partner, and any dependent children under 23 (of both the applicant and/or partner).


Part F of the form already asks for the details of partner of the applicant 

Does it still have to be repeated here again ?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> Part F of the form already asks for the partner of the applicant details
> Does it still have to be repeated here again ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes. Q55 is repetitive, but it does say ALL. 

You could certainly argue that the partner is already declared in Form F, but better to be safe than sorry, and do what the question asks. 

So (I assume) your father would be the applicant, and he'd put your mother' details in Q55. Even though he'd already have done that in Part F.

The form is not brilliantly designed/worded.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Yes. Q55 is repetitive, but it does say ALL.
> 
> You could certainly argue that the partner is already declared in Form F, but better to be safe than sorry, and do what the question asks.
> 
> ...


Thanks

My Father would be the applicant, so will just repeat the F details again in H also

Other then this googly, I think the form is easy to fill

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You have an option wherein your parents can stay in india even if they are not allowed to travel to Australia due to medical reasons down the line
> 
> As I am only son, I don’t have that luxury and so would like to ensure that they are allowed to live in Australia , irrespective of their health
> 
> ...


Thanks for you response newbienz..


----------



## sh aron (May 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The DIBP website lists the following are acceptable for a contributing parents visa
> 
> However they do not have the birth certificate although they are trying for the same but as it’s a 60 year old case, even the hospitals where they were born have closed down
> 
> ...


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/parent-visas-sponsorship-rules-reset-as-government-completes-backflip

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Applying for Contributory Parent Visa (143) for my mother, she is an Indian national.

Filling up the forms and collecting documents, just have a few questions. Hoping somebody who has already gone through the process will be able to help me. 

*Documents Queries*

1. Evidence that your sponsor is a settled Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen. - What documents - Tax return, rates notice, PR VISA Grant document?
2. Sponsor - proof they have lived lawfully in Australia for at least two years before you apply.- What proof that might be - Tax return statement, rates notice etc?
3. If you or anyone included in the application is (or has been married), certified copies of the marriage certificate(s). - My father is deceased and my mother doesn't have marriage certificate, what alternative document can I supply?
4. Evidence of your relationship to your sponsor. - Will family book (ration card) suffice for that?
5. Evidence of where all your children reside (eg. passport,citizenship or residence certificate). - As an australian resident what documents should I provide - rates notice?
6. Do we need to provide all financial details along with the VISA application or this needs to be supplied once application processing is started?
7. Also, do all documents need to be attested for both - Applicant and Sponsor?

*Form Queries*

1. Does Sponsor needs to fill form 47A as well? 
2. Form 47PA, Part D, 11 - Whats the VISA number? The visa grant number that we have doesn't fit the boxes?
3. Do we need to fill in - Part B – Withdrawal of parent visa application (applicants aged 18 yearsand over) even though there has been no prior application for parent VISA?

Many Thanks


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello All,

Just wondering if anyone can help me with some questions.

Regarding 2 years lawful resident, can my 485 period be counted since i was considered as a lawful resident by law?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can help me with some questions.
> 
> ...


No you can’t 
It’s since your Pr is activated

Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> No you can’t
> It’s since your Pr is activated
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB but can you point me to the right link of where the DHA mentioned that?

I'm not trying to be salty or anything but just want to be clear.

Thank you.


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

Does anyone know where the queue is now and how to find the status with the acknowledgment number?

Cheers.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

SAMYBOY said:


> Thanks NB but can you point me to the right link of where the DHA mentioned that?
> 
> I'm not trying to be salty or anything but just want to be clear.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey NB, can you spare a few minutes to send me the link?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Thanks NB but can you point me to the right link of where the DHA mentioned that?
> 
> I'm not trying to be salty or anything but just want to be clear.
> 
> Thank you.


I had called up and asked

I am waiting to sponsor my parents, and not counting my stay on 457

You can do your own research and if necessary consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> I had called up and asked
> 
> I am waiting to sponsor my parents, and not counting my stay on 457
> 
> ...


Just contacted a MARA, he said i don't have to wait for 2 years since Lawful temporary residence can be counted too. (Stated in the form)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Just contacted a MARA, he said i don't have to wait for 2 years since Lawful temporary residence can be counted too. (Stated in the form)


Then please go ahead and submit the application 

I would rather wait for my 2 years as PR before applying 

I hope he was a registered Mara agent and you have this advice in writing for which you have paid 
Free advice has no value

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

NB said:


> No you can’t
> It’s since your Pr is activated
> 
> Cheers


Not entirely. 

It may sometimes be possible to make a case for being settled in under 2 years, and temporary residence can also be considered in the sense that it may guide the decision maker to view the sponsor as settled.

The requirement for a child to sponsor their parent is that they must at least have PR, and be "Settled".

"Settled" is normally taken to mean two years residence, and so in most cases that will mean 2 years PR, as the child sponsoring the parents mostly arrives after getting PR. But "Settled" actually only requires that the sponsor must have been lawfully resident in Australia for a "reasonable" period. "Reasonable" is not defined in legislation, but policy generally sets it at 2 years. But because the definition is based on policy, the assessment can be open to interpretation by Case Officers. 

Temporary residence can count, as "lawful residence" is what's required - as long as they have PR when they apply to be a sponsor, and are "Settled".

In fact, a sponsor can be "Settled" with less than two years residence if they can demonstrate to the assessing officer's satisfaction that they have made Australia the centre of their family life and interests and maybe too that the Case Officer is fairly sure that will continue to be the case for the immediate future.. However the assessing officer would likely require clear evidence of this - and naturally, the more evidence the better! 

Sometimes the provision of enough evidence may still not convince the assessing officer. But appeals have sometimes found in the applicant's favour, even when considerably shorter periods than two years have been involved. 

Imagine a case where the would-be sponsor arrived a year ago, has a steady job, maybe kids in school, maybe even a brother or sister already here as an Australian Citizen - it would likely be fair to consider them as settled even before 2 years. 

An Australian Citizen sponsor might be considered settled with as little as 3 months recent residence.

However, I would stress that while an assessment of being "Settled" in less than 2 years may be possible in a limited number of cases, this is still very much the exception rather than the rule.

If you are at all interested in the prospects for applying without two years of PR, I'd hugely recommend asking the Parent Visa Centre, or a MARA-registered Migration Agent for advice, or even better, both.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Then please go ahead and submit the application
> 
> I would rather wait for my 2 years as PR before applying
> 
> ...


Yes he is a registered MARA agent. Well, I didn't get it in writing but he has been my agent throughout my PR process so hopefully his advice is trustable. 

He said i have been living, working, renting, financing(recent) for a reasonable period which shows the commitment of settlement.

He told me to check in the form too. See attached.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Yes he is a registered MARA agent. Well, I didn't get it in writing but he has been my agent throughout my PR process so hopefully his advice is trustable.
> 
> He said i have been living, working, renting, financing(recent) for a reasonable period which shows the commitment of settlement.
> 
> He told me to check in the form too. See attached.


As i said good for you

Each applicant has his own way of looking at things 
I like to take the path that has least resistance even if it means a few months delay
Heavens are not going to fall for me if I apply a few months later as anyways, it’s not as if the pr will be granted any time soon after you apply
It’s nearly a 3-4 years delay so whats a few months more 

I would rather not take a risk of being informed 3 years down the line when my application is taken up for processing that I was not eligible As The same form also clearly says that the case officer will have the final say on whether you were settled or not on the day of application 

Cheers


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

*Nals*

Contributory Parent Visa sub class 143 is an offshore visa and a Parent has to submit the same from India because of “No Further Stay condition” (8503) in his Visitor Visa 600.

In such a case,

Can the Sponsor make the Payment of First Instalment of VAC on behalf of his Parent??

Can the Parent send the Parent Visa Application Form 47pa with supporting documents to his sponsor in Australia for onward submission to PVC, Perth, along with his sponsorship Form 40 and with the evidence of payment of the First instalment of VAC after making the Payment in Australia ??

Any guidance please…..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nals said:


> Contributory Parent Visa sub class 143 is an offshore visa and a Parent has to submit the same from India because of “No Further Stay condition” (8503) in his Visitor Visa 600.
> 
> In such a case,
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I am also planning to do 
I researched but could not find anything which stops me

Cheers


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

*Nals*

Thank you for immediate response.

I am also making some research regarding payment of First instalment while lodging the Application Form.

It appears that the payment can be made through immi account. 

I wonder how this is possible when there is no reference number before submitting /lodging the application form.

However the following details appear in the Forms 47pa and Form 40 respectively.

“Offshore visa applicants are encouraged to forward all documentation to their 
sponsor for them to send the visa application to the PVC at the following addresses:”

“Visa applicants who are lodging applications for an offshore visa are encouraged to forward all documentation to the sponsor for them to send it to the Perth Visa Centre by mail or by courier”

Regards


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nals said:


> Contributory Parent Visa sub class 143 is an offshore visa and a Parent has to submit the same from India because of “No Further Stay condition” (8503) in his Visitor Visa 600.
> 
> In such a case,
> 
> ...


You have to make the payment along with the application form, by filling up the card number in the form, etc. So the payment will get debited anytime after 4-8 weeks. I'd suggest making your application as complete as possible so that. Later you can always add supporting documentation with a change of circumstance form.


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

*Nals*

In case I plan to make the payment through immi account, pls guide me as to how I can do the same without a Reference Number as it is a Paper Application Form to be submitted later along with Payment proof.

Regards


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

*Nals*

I have one more question...

Item 33 of Application Form 47pa is about English Communication.

Is it required to submit proof for the same like School / College Certificates regarding medium of instruction as supporting documents, if we tick " functional " or " Better than Functional".

Is it necessary to submit proof for Parents PR visa also, if at all ?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nals said:


> In case I plan to make the payment through immi account, pls guide me as to how I can do the same without a Reference Number as it is a Paper Application Form to be submitted later along with Payment proof.
> 
> Regards


You can make the payment through a credit card.
You have to enter the credit card number etc. in the application 
The co will debit the credit card once they receive the application 

Else you can attach a bakers draft with the application for the fees

These are the only 2 methods that I am aware of for a paper application 

Cheers


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

*Nals*

Is it necessary to add supporting documents for proof of English communication for Parents PR visa (143) also ?

Any ideas ?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Nals said:


> Contributory Parent Visa sub class 143 is an offshore visa and a Parent has to submit the same from India because of “No Further Stay condition” (8503) in his Visitor Visa 600.
> 
> In such a case,
> 
> ...


You can make a pre-payment through immi account. There is a section 'Manage Payments' within that select 'Pre-pay Visa Application Charge Paper Aaplication', select the VISA type, name of the applicant etc. Once the payment fill in the reference number of the invoice in the payment section of the form. Attach the payment invoice along with the application forms and send them to perth office for processing.


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

I've made a paper-based application for subclass 173 and need a few clarifications. 

1. Is it possible to import the application onto the immi account online with the ack/ref number provided?
2. How to check the status of the current processing online?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinni23 said:


> I've made a paper-based application for subclass 173 and need a few clarifications.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to import the application onto the immi account online with the ack/ref number provided?
> 2. How to check the status of the current processing online?


1. You can import the application 

2. You can check the status on the Immiaccount dashboard
But there is a 3-4 years delay, so don’t expect anything to change other then Received 

Cheers


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

This gave an error while trying to import with ack/ref number provided? Does this mean our application is not yet available online? appreciate any advice on going about this.


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

Could anyone please tell me whether we need to submit supporting documents for English Language competency (ie having done school /college degree in English Medium) for parents while submitting Form 47pa for Contributory Parent Visa subclass 143....

Regards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Friends,*



I am in the process of applying for Contributory Parent Visa-143 for my mother. I am the sponsor for her and we are a family of 4(me, my wife and two kids) who are in Australia as permanent residents



I*have doubts regarding*Question No 13 and Question 57 in form 47PA.*



Q13 :*Have you or any member of your family unit (migrating with you or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel to*Australia?


Being her Sponsor, do*I have to enter my details(and my wife and kids*details)*here as I am*her only relative who is in Australia OR* does it refer to other members of her family unit?



Q57 :*Give details of ALL your and/or your partner’s family unit members aged*18 years or over. Only include passport details for those family unit*members migrating with you.

Being her son, do I have to enter my details(and my wife and kids details) here ?


Would really appreciate some guidance on this.

Kind Regards,

M


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Friends,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you checked the balance of family test ?

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Friends,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On page 5 of Form 47A it says:

_"*Who the form covers*
The application form covers a family unit, the members of which are the main applicant and, if 
applicable, partner and other members of their family unit who will be usually migrating with the main applicant." _

So my understanding is it would be the members of the family unit of your mother, e.g. you and your siblings, and your mothers partner - if applicable.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Friends,*
> 
> I am in the process of applying for Contributory Parent Visa-143 for my mother. I am the sponsor for her and we are a family of 4(me, my wife and two kids) who are in Australia as permanent residents
> 
> ...


Your mother is the applicant so these are questions about her and her partner, her family unit members, etc. Family unit members are spouse/partner and dependent children.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Your mother is the applicant so these are questions about her and her partner, her family unit members, etc. Family unit members are spouse/partner and dependent children.


Hi Maggie,

Thanks for your reply. By this definition, I would not be entering my details and my sisters details anywhere in the form(as we are the only two kids of my mother and both of us are above 18 and none of us is migrating with her to Australia.. Because I have already migrated and I am a permanent resident in Australia)

Then how shall the immi department assess the balance of family condition?

Kind Regards,
M


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> On page 5 of Form 47A it says:
> 
> _"*Who the form covers*
> The application form covers a family unit, the members of which are the main applicant and, if
> ...


Hi.. Thanks for your reply..

"Who the form covers
The application form covers a family unit, the members of which are the main applicant and, if
applicable, partner and other _*members of their family unit who will be usually migrating with the main applicant."*_

By looking at highlighted text, As we are not dependent upon my mother and I have already migrated to Australia. 
So, Should I not be entering my details anywhere in the form as we are not migrating with her and are not her dependents?
Kind Regards,
M


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. By this definition, I would not be entering my details and my sisters details anywhere in the form(as we are the only two kids of my mother and both of us are above 18 and none of us is migrating with her to Australia.. Because I have already migrated and I am a permanent resident in Australia)
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> Hi.. Thanks for your reply..
> 
> "Who the form covers
> The application form covers a family unit, the members of which are the main applicant and, if
> ...


As the primary applicants children are above 18 (i.e. you and your sister) - for Form 47PA:

_"Part H – Members of the family unit aged
18 years or over

Qn 57: Give details of ALL your and/or your partner’s family unit members aged 18 years or over. Only include passport details for those family unit members migrating with you.

Note: If you are applying for a parent visa as a retiree, your (and your partner’s) family unit members aged 18 years or over cannot migrate with you, however you must still complete these details.

Each member of the family unit aged 18 years or over listed below, whether they are migrating or not, must also complete a form 47A. 

Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or
over. Form 47A is available from the Department’s website

www.homeaffairs.gov.au/allforms/ or from any office of the Department in Australia or overseas."_

So you and your sister will not need to include passport details as you will not be migrating with your mother, but you will each need to also complete Form 47A.

That is my understanding, hope that helps. 

I would assume DHA will use the answers in Part G and Part H (country of residence info) as one measure of assessing whether your mother meets the Balance of Family test.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As the primary applicants children are above 18 (i.e. you and your sister) - for Form 47PA:
> 
> _"Part H – Members of the family unit aged
> 18 years or over
> ...



Hi Mate,

Thanks for taking time out to try and answer the questions asked by me. 

After some research, I have found the answer. Members of the family unit are those which are your dependents(18 years or less and in some cases which are more than 18). Anyone who is married, and settled is not a member of your family unit.
So, I shall not be adding my details there. 

To enter the details of the other children and family members, there is a separate question .. Q 61 in the form..

Many thanks for your help
Kind Regards,
M


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for taking time out to try and answer the questions asked by me.
> 
> ...


Yes it looks like you are correct - the Migration Regulations regarding a MoFU: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.12 Member of the family unit

Thanks for coming back and sharing!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes it looks like you are correct - the Migration Regulations regarding a MoFU: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.12 Member of the family unit
> 
> Thanks for coming back and sharing!


Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

*Police clearance for VISA 143*

Hello All,

I have a question regarding the police clearance for contributory parent visa 143 for my parents.

Do they have to provide the police check at the time of application submission or wait until the CO requests for it?

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question regarding the police clearance for contributory parent visa 143 for my parents.
> 
> ...


Wait for the CO to ask for it
There is a several year wait before the application will be processed so it will expire by then
Moreover, the CO will anyways contact you for getting the medicals done so you can get the pcc done also at the same time

Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Wait for the CO to ask for it
> There is a several year wait before the application will be processed so it will expire by then
> Moreover, the CO will anyways contact you for getting the medicals done so you can get the pcc done also at the same time
> 
> Cheers


Many thanks, NB.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have almost completed a year of being in Australia, and I have an opportunity for my company to send me overseas on an assignment for an extended period of time (1 year - i might fly back for short periods intermittently). I want to know whether this will affect my definition of "settled" in Australia which is a requirement for being a sponsor for the parent visa. 

I was planning on applying for a PR for my mother early next year (when I complete 2 years in Australia).

My question is what evidence is necessary to show that one is 'settled'? I would still be employed by a company registered in Australia, with regular income hitting my Australian bank account, and monthly contributions to a super fund, as well as annual tax payments to the ATO. I just won't be there in the country physically. 

I know that this will definitely affect my residency status for citizenship (as my occupation is not one of the listed ones for special circumstances (eg working on a plane or ship)). I'm just not too sure of how it affects the requirements for the parent visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

joshua1729 said:


> I have almost completed a year of being in Australia, and I have an opportunity for my company to send me overseas on an assignment for an extended period of time (1 year - i might fly back for short periods intermittently). I want to know whether this will affect my definition of "settled" in Australia which is a requirement for being a sponsor for the parent visa.
> 
> I was planning on applying for a PR for my mother early next year (when I complete 2 years in Australia).
> 
> ...


Consult a reputed Mara agent
Don’t depend on members experience 

Cheers


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

NB said:


> Consult a reputed Mara agent
> Don’t depend on members experience
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate! 

Yeah was gonna reach out to one of them as well, but thought I'd check here just in case


----------



## Aypn (Dec 16, 2018)

@NB

Hi NB

I should most probably be getting grant on my 189 PR application in few weeks. 

I am looking for options to bring my mother (dependent on me). I was hoping that I can get her to apply contributory aged parent visa 864 (she will be 65 in couple of years). Hopefully, I will also have attained the required residency requirements and other requirements by then.

When I look into the conditions for 864 visa, it all looked good apart from one condition that she should be in Australia on a substantiate visa. I looked into the expatforum to see if there is such a visa for parents (from India). I could see that the only visa which helps in bringing parents for a visit is visa 600 which might most probably have a condition 8503 because of which visa 864 cannot be lodged onshore

It would be really helpful if you could help me with the best available option. My need is, I want my mother to stay with me as early as possible and I can contribute for that. Looking for your valuable suggestions on this. 

Thanks


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Aypn said:


> @NB
> 
> Hi NB
> 
> ...



From what I've gathered during my research (including consulting the opinion of a MARA agent) you need to meet the 'settled' criteria at the time of applying for the visa and not after you apply for it. 

I'm in a similar boat as you, I complete 2 years in Australia next February (the general definition of 'settled' is two years) and only then can I apply for SC 143. 

Meanwhile you could bring your mother under SC600 (6 months on, and 6 months off) or there's a new long term parent visa (3 and 5 years i think) which allows for continuous stay in Australia. 

Do let me know if you find concrete evidence that says you can apply for a parent's visa BEFORE meeting the criteria for 'settled'


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Aypn said:


> @NB
> 
> Hi NB
> 
> ...



Hey Mate, 

Why do you wish to apply for Contributory parent visa for your mother. Why dont you include her in your PR application and get her PR visa along with your PR.?
Its the easiest way to bring your parents. Contributory parent Visa for one parent would cost around $60000 dollars and there is a wait of 4 years on that. Also, you would be able to apply for Contributory parent Visa after spending 2 years in Australia. So, it would be atleast 6 years after landing in Australia that you would get a Contributory parent Visa for your mother. 
Sincere Advise : If you have not yet got the grant on your PR, include your mother in your application. You dont have to give too many documents . if you have any doubts, PM me. I have been in the same boat so dont want others to make same mistakes. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Why do you wish to apply for Contributory parent visa for your mother. Why dont you include her in your PR application and get her PR visa along with your PR.?
> Its the easiest way to bring your parents. Contributory parent Visa for one parent would cost around $60000 dollars and there is a wait of 4 years on that. Also, you would be able to apply for Contributory parent Visa after spending 2 years in Australia. So, it would be atleast 6 years after landing in Australia that you would get a Contributory parent Visa for your mother.
> ...


Are you saying you have got your mother's PR by adding her to your 189/190 application? As in it was successful and she has been given a PR along with yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

joshua1729 said:


> Are you saying you have got your mother's PR by adding her to your 189/190 application? As in it was successful and she has been given a PR along with yours?


Nopes, I made a mistake of not including her in my PR visa application. I should have included her. It is very cheap ( would cost just 3-4 thousand Australian dollars). Few of my friends did that and their parents got the PR along with them.

Now I am left with no other option but to apply for a Contributory parent Visa for her which would cost around $60000 and that too a long wait of few years.

Kind Regards,


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Nopes, I made a mistake of not including her in my PR visa application. I should have included her. It is very cheap ( would cost just 3-4 thousand Australian dollars). Few of my friends did that and their parents got the PR along with them.
> 
> Now I am left with no other option but to apply for a Contributory parent Visa for her which would cost around $60000 and that too a long wait of few years.
> 
> Kind Regards,


This is the first I have heard of it being possible along with a skilled PR application. If this is true, this information is worth more than gold for others still in the process of applying.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

joshua1729 said:


> This is the first I have heard of it being possible along with a skilled PR application. If this is true, this information is worth more than gold for others still in the process of applying.


Yes, Have examples in my circle who have done it. You can include your parents in your skilled PR visa Application just like you include your spouse and kids. 

Disclaimer : I am talking about until 2017 as I got my PR around that time. If anything has changed in the last 2 years, I dont know about that. Its better to consult a MARA agent on that for the latest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

joshua1729 said:


> This is the first I have heard of it being possible along with a skilled PR application. If this is true, this information is worth more than gold for others still in the process of applying.


It was possible till a few years back 
I think till 2015-16
It’s no longer possible

Cheers


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have one question, While taking a print out of the form do we need to take print out of the pages front and back or it can 1 print per page.

lets say i have 25 pages. and I want to take the print out of these pages then should it be front and back on the same page or it can be 1 print per page


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

NB said:


> I had mailed them and asked for the clarification on whether passport and Aadhaar card is sufficient in lieu of Birth certificate
> 
> This is the reply I got
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Can you please help me with below questions - 

Question 1 - I am in the process of applying the parent visa application for my parents. Is health Checkup required upfront, before I apply or only when Case Officer ask for it. If it is upfront, how would I generate HAP ID since it is paper based application.

Background - They are on visitor visa, and have done their Medicals last year. My father's medical were completed in June 2019 and Mother's completed in September 2019. I am assuming I can use my mother's but not my father's since it is more than 12 months old. Please correct me if i am wrong.

Question 2 - How to provide proof for Partner documents - 
My parents doesnt have a marrige certificate. However, My Mother's passport has my father's name as her husband, and same on Aadhar Card as well. My birth certificate also has both their names mentioned on it. Will these suffice?


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > I had mailed them and asked for the clarification on whether passport and Aadhaar card is sufficient in lieu of Birth certificate
> ...


Can anyone please answer about marriage certificate of parents for parent visa 804/864.thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please help me with below questions -
> 
> ...


1. Only when CO asks for it
You can give your mother valid hap id In the application 

2. My parents also did not have a marriage certificate 
But I got them one done at the local municipal office recently
There is no time bar for getting it 
Makes life simpler

Cheers


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

NB said:


> tarunluthra said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

My parents are in Australia and I am afraid if we can apply in India without physically present there. However, this morning I got to a link on VFS global website about applying for issuance of marriage certificate based on Indian passport. Not sure if that will get them the certificate without asking for any further documents except passport.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My parents are in Australia and I am afraid if we can apply in India without physically present there. However, this morning I got to a link on VFS global website about applying for issuance of marriage certificate based on Indian passport. Not sure if that will get them the certificate without asking for any further documents except passport.


These certificate are useless because they write on it that it’s issued based on passport

Cheers


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

NB said:


> tarunluthra said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...


Ohh, never knew it. Thanks mate. In that case, I think I will go with statutory declaration or as case officer suggest an alternative. 

Thanks!


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

NB said:


> tarunluthra said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...


Hi NB,

There is a question in form 47PA which ask for Visa number of parents if they are onsite. In my case, my parents are on 600 visitor visa but the visa application number doesn't fit the field on form47PA. Please suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

hamster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applying for Contributory Parent Visa (143) for my mother, she is an Indian national.
> 
> ...


Hi Hamster,

Did you got answer to query #2.

My parents are on 600 visitor visa, and am going to apply 804 for them soon. Looking for a resolution to fill visa number on that form 47PA.

Thanks!


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey NB, were you able to apply 143 for your parents? If yes, did you recieved any communications from the department? Just wanted to get an idea on how long it is taking right now to get a response from them. 

Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

hamster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applying for Contributory Parent Visa (143) for my mother, she is an Indian national.
> 
> ...


Hi hamster,

I'm also in the process of 143 visa and I'll try to answer some of your questions.

1. Evidence that your sponsor is a settled Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen. - What documents - Tax return, rates notice, PR VISA Grant document?

I'll do tax return, PR grant letter.

2. Sponsor - proof they have lived lawfully in Australia for at least two years before you apply.- What proof that might be - Tax return statement, rates notice etc?

Same as above.

3. If you or anyone included in the application is (or has been married), certified copies of the marriage certificate(s). - My father is deceased and my mother doesn't have marriage certificate, what alternative document can I supply?

I'm not sure about this. please consult your local office in charge of marriage and registration. 

4. Evidence of your relationship to your sponsor. - Will family book (ration card) suffice for that?

I'll use the family book and my birth certificate. Both translated and certified.

5. Evidence of where all your children reside (eg. passport,citizenship or residence certificate). - As an australian resident what documents should I provide - rates notice?

I'll provide my tax return showing my employer, electric and water bills. We only need to provide the same document once. For example, the tax return proves that I live in Aus and also proves that I settled for a period of time. 

6. Do we need to provide all financial details along with the VISA application or this needs to be supplied once application processing is started?

I'm not sure what you meant by financial details. Before mailing the forms, we need to pay for the first instalment, which is the visa application fee. Once the CO is satisfied with your files which would be 4-6 years later, you will be asked to pay for the contribution fee.

7. Also, do all documents need to be attested for both - Applicant and Sponsor?

All documents need to be certified if not originally in English. Documents that are in English and provided by Australian department such as drivers licence copy and tax return evidence and electric bill do not need to be certified. That is my understanding, the CO will contact me if they are not satisfied with the document provided. 

Form Queries

1. Does Sponsor needs to fill form 47A as well? 

Form 47PA is for the applicant so your parent whereas Form 40 is for the sponsor.

2. Form 47PA, Part D, 11 - Whats the VISA number? The visa grant number that we have doesn't fit the boxes?

I'll hand write it.

3. Do we need to fill in - Part B – Withdrawal of parent visa application (applicants aged 18 yearsand over) even though there has been no prior application for parent VISA?

No.

Cheers,
Jenny


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

I am researching 143 visa before I go for application and have few questions.

-Is the sponsorship something which you need to get approved first before applying for the VISA through form47PA. Or is this something you send along with the actual application?

-I believe there is certain income threshold which you must fall under if you are sponsoring 2 parents depending on members in your family. Is there an official link where I can find details about this threshold ? I have read about this in forums but unable to find an official link .

-Is there a minimum age limit for the 143 visa, like if the parents needs to be above 60 or something?

- Do the parents have to be retired and be dependent on me before I can apply 143?


Thanks


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm going to enlist the help of a reputed MARA agent to help me with this process. I know I could do things by myself, but I want 0 room for error considering time is of the essence, and any error will surface only when the CO picks it up 3-4 years down the line after applying. Figured a 2k AUD additional on top of a 50k AUD expense is worth it.

Anyways, having my first session tomorrow, will update with whatever information ive gained.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

joshua1729 said:


> I'm going to enlist the help of a reputed MARA agent to help me with this process. I know I could do things by myself, but I want 0 room for error considering time is of the essence, and any error will surface only when the CO picks it up 3-4 years down the line after applying. Figured a 2k AUD additional on top of a 50k AUD expense is worth it.
> 
> Anyways, having my first session tomorrow, will update with whatever information ive gained.



I think it makes sense to apply this through an agent given the complexity and time line of the application. 

Also, do you really think the application would reach the co in 3-4 years. Given the information on other forums, yearly caps and current situation, I am thinking it may take upto 7-8 years. Thoughts?


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

NB said:


> It was possible till a few years back
> I think till 2015-16
> It’s no longer possible
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB, 

Were you able to start the process for 143 or have you already filed the application. You being a senior member here, curious to know what your take on whether to go with an agent or do it yourself. Any pointers or forums suggestions to follow from your side ?



Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

sam99a said:


> I am researching 143 visa before I go for application and have few questions.
> 
> -Is the sponsorship something which you need to get approved first before applying for the VISA through form47PA. Or is this something you send along with the actual application?
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

-Is the sponsorship something which you need to get approved first before applying for the VISA through form47PA. Or is this something you send along with the actual application?

The sponsorship will be verified once the application reaches its final stage. That is when you are required to fill an application through Centrelink and they would make sure you understand the responsibility of sponsorship. You see this sponsorship is not about having X amount of money. It is about the willingness to support the applicants if they go into any form of financial issues.

-I believe there is certain income threshold which you must fall under if you are sponsoring 2 parents depending on members in your family. Is there an official link where I can find details about this threshold ? I have read about this in forums but unable to find an official link .

I believe the lowest annual income has to be above $45,000+ and the bank deposit 14,000+ for 1 assurer to sponsor 2 applicants. You can check you eligibility via this link https://www.servicesaustralia.gov.a...s/centrelink/assurance-support/who-can-be-one

It is individualised and if you have children, the threshold is higher. 

-Is there a minimum age limit for the 143 visa, like if the parents needs to be above 60 or something?

No. But if they are senile, I guess it would be more stringent in turns of medical conditions? I'm not entirely sure about this. 

- Do the parents have to be retired and be dependent on me before I can apply 143?

No.

Cheers,
Jenny


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

sam99a said:


> I think it makes sense to apply this through an agent given the complexity and time line of the application.
> 
> Also, do you really think the application would reach the co in 3-4 years. Given the information on other forums, yearly caps and current situation, I am thinking it may take upto 7-8 years. Thoughts?


Yeah I decided to go with an agent for this because my mother's country of birth, nationality and current country of residence are all different and there may be some other minor complications that I'd wanna get right.

Regarding the timeline, I'll check with them on that today. The last conversation I had was in Jan this year and the world was entirely different then. I know the processing queue was somewhere around 48-54 months. Given the current situation and the severe reduction in all round immigration numbers it's highly possible that this timeline has been extended. That said, it will most definitely be faster than the other PR options available. 

In the interim, tourist visa, parent visa (3 year etc) could suffice while this keeps going.

EDIT - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g-priorities/parent-visas-queue-release-dates


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi @NB ,
Have you applied for your parents visa? If yes, could you please share your experience? Thanks


----------

